# CLIP ART



## bigmikelott (Jan 18, 2020)

where do you find good clipart all I see is very cartoonish stuff  thanks  mike


----------



## bsshog40 (Jan 18, 2020)

I just yahoo it.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 18, 2020)

Google images. 
lin


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 18, 2020)

If you are using any art to sell a product, make certain (as much as you can) that they are "in the public domain" so you are not violating anyone's copyright.  Add "public domain" to your search--this will help though it is NOT foolproof!!


----------



## bsshog40 (Jan 18, 2020)

What are you planning to do with it? If using a laser, most software will convert most pics to black and white.


----------



## ctfolmar (Mar 5, 2020)

Try this





						2616889 clip arts for free download on YAWD
					

YAWD provides free download of png images, backgrounds and vectors. Millions of high quality free png, jpeg and EPS Files are available.




					ya-webdesign.com
				



You can filter for public domain.


----------

